# Hi & Help please



## Deaz (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi all

Thought I'd check in and say hello........so Hello.

We (myself & Linda) bought a 1999 Hobby 750 in July this year. This is our second motorhome, the first being an old Ford Dreamliner Vogue some 12 years ago. Sadly we only owned it for a year as it was stolen and burnt out.

This new one (new to us) is in a different class though, we love it  

Does anyone happen to know where I can lay my hands on an owners manual though, I've scoured the internet but to no avail.

All the best 

Dean & Linda


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Dean and welcome.
A longshot but try an e mail to Hobby.

Dave p


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello Deaz and welcome to Motorhomefacts.

I'm afraid I can't help with the owners manual, but I have moved your post to the Hobby Motorhome Forum. 

I think you may well get a better response there.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopt...-manual-available-alkoven-600-700-series.html

The Thank tab is just up on the right :wink:

P.S. Welcome


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

:lol: Cheers good luck


----------



## Deaz (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks all

I've PM'd two people who have been good enough to send it to other members in the past so fingers crossed.


----------

